# Una bocina de Mi PC, esta Fallando!!!!!



## liamcita (Nov 20, 2011)

Desde hace tiempo, a una bocina se le va el audio, y despues regresa, aveses se queda un tiempo, sin audio y asi sucesivamente, cuando la golpeo con la mano aveses regresa el audio y se queda un rato, pero pasando un tiempo se keda sin sonido,  cheque las entradas donde va conectada al cpu, las limpie, por si estaban sucias, y tambien desconecte del regulador, y la conecte directamente a la luz, me refiero al cable, de las bocinas, y sigue lo mismo, que problema, tendra? creen que tenga que llevar las bocinas, con un electrico, podra el arreglar, este problema, o sera problema de la tarjeta, que me recomiendan que haga?  

a claro, que solo hay sonido de una bocina, la otra ya no esta funcionando, desde hace rato, antes, se quedaba un tiempo el audio, pero ahora, ni aunque la golpee, regreso como antes.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Nov 20, 2011)

si estas seguro que le llega sonido hasta sus bornes... lo mas seguro que sea la "trenzita".  cambiala.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 20, 2011)

Tipico desconamiento de parlante...

me pasó: abri el parlante que no anda, y vas a encontrar que el iman esta desplazado o directamente fuera de su lugar...

por eso suena bajit y al golpearlo lo acomodas y puede sonar otra vez

Si no es eso...vemos el circuito...

saludos.


----------



## liamcita (Nov 20, 2011)

disculpen la ignorancia, que yo para estas cosas soy muy torpe, que son los bornes y la trenzita, y si esto, yo lo puedo comprar y yo misma reparar, o tengo que llevarlo con alguien especializado?


----------



## BKAR (Nov 20, 2011)

alguna vez has desmontado un PC?
...entonces te recomiendo que ni lo intentes, o hazlo en compañía de alguien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 20, 2011)

liamcita dijo:


> disculpen la ignorancia, que yo para estas cosas soy muy torpe, que son los bornes y la trenzita, y si esto, yo lo puedo comprar y yo misma reparar, o tengo que llevarlo con alguien especializado?


Dado el nivel de desconocimiento que tenés, mejor llevalo a algún técnico que sepa del tema antes de que terminés de romperlo más de lo que está.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 20, 2011)

Hola.

Si tienes un MP3 o MP4 (o cualquier fuente de música) conéctala el amplificador (parlantes) de tu computadora y así compruebas sí es el amplificador está bien o no.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## liamcita (Nov 20, 2011)

si eso es lo que hare, porque la verdad, no se nada de esto, mi ultima pregunta es, lo llevo con un Ing.eléctrico, de esos que arreglan cosas de audio, tvs, mini componentes, e.tc.  , o las bocinas las puede chekar un tecnico de computacion? porque si es la primera para hoy mismo llevarla.....


----------



## armandolopezmx (Nov 20, 2011)

yo diria con un tecnico en electronica, que son los que arreglan tvs, minicomponentes etc...

los ing. cobramos mucho mas caro.. jejeejej


----------



## liamcita (Nov 20, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Si tienes un MP3 o MP4 (o cualquier fuente de música) conéctala el amplificador (parlantes) de tu computadora y así compruebas sí es el amplificador está bien o no.
> 
> ...



acabo de hacer lo que tu me dijiste, probe con dos auriculares que tengo, con los dos medio el mismo resultado, solo se escucha del lado izquierdo, del derecho no, y lo mismo me pasa con las bocinas.  

acabo de probar con otros auriculares, y en este sin se escuchan en los dos lado, ya me confundi, que problema sera....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 20, 2011)

Tenes desconado un parlante...

NO creo y es casi imposible que falle la salida de la pc

y NO es necesario que se las lleves a nadie, vos mismo/a agarrá un destornillador del tamaño y clase que sean los tornillos y abris el parlantecito que no funciona...

entonces...lo destapas y vas a ver que el parlantecito está desconado...eso es muy facil de arreglar...

ahora, si no es eso, lo volves a armar todo y ahi si seguimos viendo cual puede ser el problema.


----------

